# Anyone using Philadelphia products in her/his recipes?



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder if anyone here use one of the Philadelphia products in some recipes (excluding cheesecake...).


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 21, 2011)

I add a little to my pesto Genovese.  About 115 Grams of cream cheese for 2 medium sized portions of spaghetti.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 21, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> I add a little to my pesto Genovese.



I'm gonna try this! Without telling anyone, I mean, here in Italy they could skin me for such an heresy...


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 21, 2011)

My grandfather, Rinaldo, liked his pesto that way.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 21, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> My grandfather, Rinaldo, liked his pesto that way.



Now I HAVE to try it.


----------



## merstar (Sep 21, 2011)

I mix the cream cheese with chopped smoked salmon, spread it on  small pumpernickel rounds, and top it with finely chopped sweet onion. Makes a great appetizer.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 21, 2011)

It's good melted with basil, oregano, garlic, a little balsamic and some asiago. It can be put over pasta and veggies.

I also like to add a little to garlic mashed redskins (skin on!) with a little sausage crumbled in.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you talking about those new sauces they've come out with? I was wondering that myself. I like philadelphia cream cheese but sometimes company's start making "extra" products it's not good.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2011)

I've only heard of Philadelphia cream cheese. They make other products? That you can get, Luca? Are you looking for uses for their cheese?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 21, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I've only heard of Philadelphia cream cheese. They make other products? That you can get, Luca? Are you looking for uses for their cheese?



They have a new cooking cream, which you add to casseroles and chicken dishes.  Not sure if it's available overseas yet.


----------



## Zereh (Sep 21, 2011)

This is probably blasphemy ~ but I like to add a couple tablespoons of cream cheese to my polenta at the end of the cooking time to add an extra touch of creamy richness.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> They have a new cooking cream, which you add to casseroles and chicken dishes. Not sure if it's available overseas yet.


 
Oh yeah, I remember hearing about that now. I wonder how it's different from adding regular cream cheese. Maybe I'll look for it and try it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 21, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I remember hearing about that now. I wonder how it's different from adding regular cream cheese. Maybe I'll look for it and try it.



Dh brought some home awhile back.  It does add some nice richness and may have some other seasoning, but it's like runny cream cheese overall. Give it a try.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Oh yeah, I remember hearing about that now. I wonder how it's different from adding regular cream cheese. Maybe I'll look for it and try it.



I didn't find it worth it Pacanis.  Too salty for one thing.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I've only heard of Philadelphia cream cheese. They make other products? That you can get, Luca? Are you looking for uses for their cheese?



Yes, I was talking about the simple cream cheese, in Italy is called Philadelphia Classico.
Here they sell other flavors of the cheese (ham , tuna...), one with crackers, but they're all basically cheese with some ingredient added.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

Zereh said:


> This is probably blasphemy ~ but I like to add a couple tablespoons of cream cheese to my polenta at the end of the cooking time to add an extra touch of creamy richness.



The pure in heart cannot commit blasphemy, Zereh... 

I think that this polenta Philly upgrade could be really tasty! Usually I add just some butter and grated Parmigiano cheese.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> It's good melted with basil, oregano, garlic, a little balsamic and some asiago. It can be put over pasta and veggies.
> 
> I also like to add a little to garlic mashed redskins (skin on!) with a little sausage crumbled in.



Hi purple, what do you mean with "melted"? You just mix it at room temperature or do you heat it on fire? And how do you add the Asiago? I mean, grated, diced, sliced... 

Thanks


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

merstar said:


> I mix the cream cheese with chopped smoked salmon, spread it on  small pumpernickel rounds, and top it with finely chopped sweet onion. Makes a great appetizer.



 I'll try adding some capers, too, I'm a capermaniac...

Thank you merstar


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2011)

luca, you have to try the classic! a bagel and lox with a schmear, the schmear being the cream cheese.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> luca, you have to try the classic! a bagel and lox with a schmear, the schmear being the cream cheese.


Arrrrrrrr, that is my fav brekkie.The schmear has to have a sprinkle of black pepper and a side of bisodol


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> luca, you have to try the classic! a bagel and lox with a schmear, the schmear being the cream cheese.





Bolas De Fraile said:


> Arrrrrrrr, that is my fav brekkie.The schmear has to have a sprinkle of black pepper and a side of bisodol



Now, you two are talking Klingon for me!!! 
Im just a poor Italian cumpa'... What's this lox&schmear stuff? And the bisodol??? Some kind of fat extracted from poor bisons?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2011)

think brioschi for bisodol. cured salmon for the lox.

and lol, i haven't heard cumpa in a long time. not since my old gf's compare used to call me "testadura", or "strombolli".


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> think brioschi for bisodol. cured salmon for the lox.
> 
> and lol, i haven't heard cumpa in a long time. not since my old gf's compare used to call me "testadura", or "strombolli".


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> think brioschi for bisodol. cured salmon for the lox.
> 
> and lol, i haven't heard cumpa in a long time. not since my old gf's compare used to call me "testadura", or "strombolli".


until I was 15 I though my name was schmendrick. My father was rather florid with his yiddish.
ps when my wife gets angry with me she never swears at me in English or Croatian, she much prefers Italian or Greek I know I am in trouble when she lapses into German.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> until I was 15 I though my name was schmendrick. My father was rather florid with his yiddish.
> ps when my wife gets angry with me she never swears at me in English or Croatian, she much prefers Italian or Greek I know I am in trouble when she lapses into German.



 And swearing in Italian you can gesticulate like hell, too!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 22, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:
			
		

> Hi purple, what do you mean with "melted"? You just mix it at room temperature or do you heat it on fire? And how do you add the Asiago? I mean, grated, diced, sliced...
> 
> Thanks



I melt it over low heat. Usually I heat minced garlic in just enough butter to keep it from sticking to the pan, then add the basil, oregano and balsamic, then the cream cheese and asiago. I finely grate the asiago. It helps it blend better. The balsamic is just a few drips, enough to know something extra is there but not enough to make it taste like vinegar cream cheese. I stir it pretty constantly while it melts. If you want it a little thinner you can add a little cream too.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 22, 2011)

That's interesting, Luca, cream cheese with a built in ingredient like tuna. I've never seen it, but that doesn't mean it's not over here also, in other stores I don't shop. I always have a few bricks of the plain cream cheese on hand. It's good for making a quick Alfredo sauce, stuffing into jalapenos, rolling up in salami, spreading on a sandwich, heck, I eat it plain. Love cream cheese.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 22, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> That's interesting, Luca, cream cheese with a built in ingredient like tuna. I've never seen it, but that doesn't mean it's not over here also, in other stores I don't shop. I always have a few bricks of the plain cream cheese on hand. It's good for making a quick Alfredo sauce, stuffing into jalapenos, rolling up in salami, spreading on a sandwich, heck, I eat it plain. Love cream cheese.



They have various flavors of the stuff at our Walmart. I've seen honey, salmon, pineapple, strawberry, chive and onion, and garden vegetable.

Creem cheese is amazing stuffed in jalapenos, especially if you then bread them and deep fry them or wrap them in bacon and grill them. 

It's also good mixed with a little mustard and spread in a pita that is then filled with cucumber, tomato and avocado.

It can be mixed with all sorts of herbs and spices to make a vegatable or chip dip. And I forgot that you can mix it with cinnamon and a liquidy caramel and it makes a really good fruit dip. I don't have a recipe for it though, was something a friend made. 

I know a couple friends who like to mix it into cooked rice with herbs and use it as a side dish or as stuffing for meats and peppers. It's good that way too.

And I have one friend that melts brown sugar and burbon together and then adds it to room temp cream cheese. He then spreads it on cake.

Oh, and I've sauteed scallops with chives and mixed them and some course bread crumbs into room temp cream cheese and then stuffes musshrooms with it. Bake the mushrooms until done. Really tastey along side a grilled steak and some asparagus.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I melt it over low heat. Usually I heat minced garlic in just enough butter to keep it from sticking to the pan, then add the basil, oregano and balsamic, then the cream cheese and asiago. I finely grate the asiago. It helps it blend better. The balsamic is just a few drips, enough to know something extra is there but not enough to make it taste like vinegar cream cheese. I stir it pretty constantly while it melts. If you want it a little thinner you can add a little cream too.



Thank you VERY MUCH


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That's interesting, Luca, cream cheese with a built in ingredient like tuna. I've never seen it, but that doesn't mean it's not over here also, in other stores I don't shop. I always have a few bricks of the plain cream cheese on hand. It's good for making a quick Alfredo sauce, stuffing into jalapenos, rolling up in salami, spreading on a sandwich, heck, I eat it plain. Love cream cheese.





purple.alien.giraffe said:


> They have various flavors of the stuff at our Walmart. I've seen honey, salmon, pineapple, strawberry, chive and onion, and garden vegetable.
> 
> Creem cheese is amazing stuffed in jalapenos, especially if you then bread them and deep fry them or wrap them in bacon and grill them.
> 
> ...



Now I start to feel overwhelmed... 
Looks like Philadlphia is more versatile then spaghetti!

Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 22, 2011)

merstar said:


> I mix the cream cheese with chopped smoked salmon, spread it on  small pumpernickel rounds, and top it with finely chopped sweet onion. Makes a great appetizer.



That sounds so tasty. 



buckytom said:


> luca, you have to try the classic! a bagel and lox with a schmear, the schmear being the cream cheese.


  My favorite!

I like to make Salmon pinwheels. I take smoked salmon and lay it flat, spread it with whipped chive cream cheese and roll it. Then you place the log in the freezer for 30 minutes, slice and serve on melba toasts. Garnish with some fresh snipped chives. They are a staple at all of my holiday parties and go like hot cakes!


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 22, 2011)

I tried the cooking cream and didn't care for it. had an "off " flavor in my opinion.


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 22, 2011)

*bagel plus*

Ahh, one must smear the cream cheese on the bagel, then a slice or 2 of very thin smoked salmon, a couple of rounds of red onion, and if you like, strew of couple of capers on top!!!...to die for


----------



## Timothy (Sep 22, 2011)

Also to mention, the cream cheese is used in many types of sushi rolls.


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 22, 2011)

I forgot to mention, but there is much better cream cheese than Philadelphia....here in Toronto we go to a "creamery", that's sells all kinds of imported, etc. cheeses, and also has the best cream cheese!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2011)

betterthanabox said:


> That sounds so tasty.
> 
> 
> My favorite!
> ...



i love pinwheels! i've had them with smoked, salt cured, and sushi grade raw tuna and all three are delicious. i grew chives in my herb garden just to add to sour cream for spuds and cream cheese for bagels.

try the pinwheels on crisp rye toast points or pita wedges, btab.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 22, 2011)

lyndalou said:


> I tried the cooking cream and didn't care for it. had an "off " flavor in my opinion.


 
i agree and way to expensive to boot.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 23, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> I forgot to mention, but there is much better cream cheese than Philadelphia....here in Toronto we go to a "creamery", that's sells all kinds of imported, etc. cheeses, and also has the best cream cheese!


I agree Ella, my fav is Kaymak, we buy Polish cream or curd cheese overhere. I also make my own Polish farmers cheese, bring the freshest whole milk you can buy to a boil, squeeze some lemon juice into it, let it split then cool and leave it overnight to drip through a muslin  cheese or jam strainer.
My Mum used to do this with raw milk. Do you get clotted cream in Canada.


----------



## JGDean (Sep 23, 2011)

*Didn't care for the italian version*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I didn't find it worth it Pacanis. Too salty for one thing.


 
I tried the Italian cream and I agree - too salty and somewhat "fake" flavoured.


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 23, 2011)

Phillie cream cheese?:  I put a chunk into mashed potatoes.


----------



## Claire (Sep 23, 2011)

I try to read all entries before answering, but may have missed this one.  Philly with either hot pepper jelly/jam or chutney.  Great combination to spread on crackers or flat bread.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2011)

cover a brick of Philly with chili sauce and baby shrimp.  provide crackers.

p.s. I hate the new "cooking creams" too


----------



## Timothy (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG, all of these suggestions make me want to try them! Fantastic ideas!

MudBug, the chili sauce/shrimp thing sounds awesome! I wonder if the PCC was mixed or blended with the sauce first, and then the tiny shrimp added/stirred and chilled to firm....hmmmmm My Yum Meter is out and waiting! 

Maybe bits of red pepper too....OMG....


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 25, 2011)

Timothy said:


> OMG, all of these suggestions make me want to try them! Fantastic ideas!
> 
> MudBug, the chili sauce/shrimp thing sounds awesome! I wonder if the PCC was mixed or blended with the sauce first, and then the tiny shrimp added/stirred and chilled to firm....hmmmmm My Yum Meter is out and waiting!
> 
> Maybe bits of red pepper too....OMG....



I like the chili sauce/shrimp thing too, but I'd have to add some horseradish.  It goes so well with chili sauce and shrimp.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2011)

I just happen to have some baby shrimp... and of course Philly cream cheese and crackers. I'm going to see if I've got some cocktail sauce in the pantry. That does sound good.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 25, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I just happen to have some baby shrimp... and of course Philly cream cheese and crackers. I'm going to see if I've got some cocktail sauce in the pantry. That does sound good.




If you don't have cocktail sauce, chili sauce and horseradish tastes exactly the same.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> If you don't have cocktail sauce, chili sauce and horseradish tastes exactly the same.


 
Heck, ketchup and horseradish sauce work well enough for me, maybe with a squirt of lemon, but I never have any horseradish sauce around.
shhh... don't tell PF, she jumped on me before about not liking horseradish sauce well enough to keep any around  I think she keeps half a dozen kinds around


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 25, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Heck, ketchup and horseradish sauce work well enough for me, maybe with a squirt of lemon, but I never have any horseradish sauce around.
> shhh... don't tell PF, she jumped on me before about not liking horseradish sauce well enough to keep any around  I think she keeps half a dozen kinds around



I'm not crazy about horseradish sauce either (I ain't scared of the Princess.)

I use grated horseradish from the dairy section.  I think chili sauce is just catsup and sweet relish.



*ducking and running from the Princess*


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a couple cans of crabmeat, HORSERADISH AND CHILI SAUCE (!!!)  Yes!!!  (Fistpump).

I have a funny feeling that several of us might be having similar appetizers soon.....


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I have a couple cans of crabmeat, HORSERADISH AND CHILI SAUCE (!!!) Yes!!! (Fistpump).
> 
> I have a funny feeling that several of us might be having similar appetizers soon.....


 
But do you have the crackers???


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> But do you have the crackers???



Crackers?  We don't need no stinkin' crackers!  

Am thinking this would taste great on Cheerios!  Or a crouton.  

Ah! Carr's crackers!  Perfect!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2011)

Cheerios... lol


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2011)

Checked the fridge, " someone" has been consuming the cream cheese.   Two tablespoons left.  Apparently, "someone" will be going to the grocery store.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got 2-1/2 bricks.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, just rub it in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Heck, ketchup and horseradish sauce work well enough for me, maybe with a squirt of lemon, but I never have any horseradish sauce around.
> shhh... don't tell PF, she jumped on me before about not liking horseradish sauce well enough to keep any around  I think she keeps half a dozen kinds around



Steal 6 packets of Horsey Sauce from Arby's...those will keep for those time you want a little horseradish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I'm not crazy about horseradish sauce either (I ain't scared of the Princess.)
> 
> I use grated horseradish from the dairy section.  I think chili sauce is just catsup and sweet relish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Steal 6 packets of Horsey Sauce from Arby's...those will keep for those time you want a little horseradish.



Ha!  A fellow food hoarder!  It works.  

I have a nice collection of duck sauce, dried parm, Chinese mustard, and red pepper sprinkles, along with the Horsey Sauce.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Ha!  A fellow food hoarder!  It works.
> 
> I have a nice collection of duck sauce, dried parm, Chinese mustard, and red pepper sprinkles, along with the Horsey Sauce.



I have stashes of condiments from every where...nothing worse that not being able to season a dish...especially at work.  I have a huge ziploc at work with anything you can imagine.  And I carry a small jar of Penzey's 4S in my purse.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2011)

I need a bigger purse!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 25, 2011)

I put cream cheese on my bagels, then add lox, a slice of tomato and a sprinkling of capers. If not for our mutual nonaggression pact,  I'd add a slice of Bermuda onion, too. That's how they do it in Noo Yawk.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have stashes of condiments from every where...nothing worse that not being able to season a dish...especially at work. I have a huge ziploc at work with anything you can imagine. And I carry a small jar of Penzey's 4S in my purse.


 
I have a gallon ziplock that is BULGING with packets of anything and everything. 

I love to take a picnic basket, (cooler), for a meal while out. I always have the packets of anything I need, and throw them into the cooler also.

There is something about sitting in a park, eating a wonderful meal-on-ice while in the fresh air and sunshine!


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 25, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Are you talking about those new sauces they've come out with? I was wondering that myself. I like philadelphia cream cheese but sometimes company's start making "extra" products it's not good.


 We tried the Santa Fe Blend of Philly.  I thought it was okay but DD didn't care for it and DH won't eat anything with any heat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I need a bigger purse!



Duffle, purse...whatever!!!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 25, 2011)

Claire said:


> I try to read all entries before answering, but may have missed this one. Philly with either hot pepper jelly/jam or chutney. Great combination to spread on crackers or flat bread.


 
this is a fave of mine. have served at parties several times.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 25, 2011)

I like a little Philly cream cheese in omelets. Mushroom, spinach, and Philly is a great combination.


----------



## Zereh (Sep 26, 2011)

Let a brick of cream cheese come to room temp in a bowl, dump a jar of hot salsa over the top and dig in with your favorite chips ... not very imaginative,  but it's tasty.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 26, 2011)

Zereh said:


> Let a brick of cream cheese come to room temp in a bowl, dump a jar of hot salsa over the top and dig in with your favorite chips ... not very imaginative,  but it's tasty.



Zereh, what exactly is this "hot salsa"?

Thanks, Luca


----------



## Constance (Sep 26, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I wonder if anyone here use one of the Philadelphia products in some recipes (excluding cheesecake...).



Cream cheese is delicious in mashed potatoes, scrambled eggs, or added to white sauce (bechamel).


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 26, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Zereh, what exactly is this "hot salsa"?
> 
> Thanks, Luca


I'm not Zereh, but "salsa" in the US usually refers to the Mexican style condiment made with tomatoes, chiles, onions, garlic, and sometimes vinegar or lime juice and cilantro.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm not Zereh, but "salsa" in the US usually refers to the Mexican style condiment made with tomatoes, chiles, onions, garlic, and sometimes vinegar or lime juice and cilantro.



Thank you!


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm not Zereh, but "salsa" in the US usually refers to the Mexican style condiment made with tomatoes, chiles, onions, garlic, and sometimes vinegar or lime juice and cilantro.



And it comes in mild, medium, and hot.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 26, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> And it comes in mild, medium, and hot.



Thanks! If I come over the ocean, I think I'll try the medium one...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 26, 2011)

I also use cream cheese to make frosting.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I have a couple cans of crabmeat, HORSERADISH AND CHILI SAUCE (!!!) Yes!!! (Fistpump).
> 
> I have a funny feeling that several of us might be having similar appetizers soon.....


 
oh, yes.  I can vouch for this one too.


----------

